
Lazarus IDE 1.8.4 is released with Free Pascal compiler 3.0.4 - mariuz
http://forum.lazarus.freepascal.org/index.php/topic,41326.0.html
======
turblety
Always exciting to see how active this community is. But I've tried several
times to install and use it, and it's really just too much hassle. If you're
using a modern macOS you're most likely not going to be able to get debugging
to work, you'll get constant prompts about "Not being optimised for this mac"
and the installation experiance is a pain.

Not to knock the great work that has obviously gone into this project, but in
my personal opinion if you use a mac for your main workstation, this project a
no go.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
Congratulations! Lazarus is a black horse in cross-platform GUI development.

~~~
nottorp
Interesting, the only other comment right now (turblety's) says otherwise.

I haven't taken a look at Lazarus in a million years, mind elaborating on the
cross platform-ness as it is today?

~~~
vancan1ty
Just a note: turblety's comment does not make any allegations to the effect
that you can't /run/ compiled lazarus apps on macs, just that it seems hard to
set up a lazarus dev environment on that platform.

~~~
elechi
I can verify turblety's comment. I've tried multiple times to get Lazarus
working on OS X, and the closest I've gotten to getting it working was the IDE
to actually show up, but crash trying to get the Hello World example to
compile and run.

~~~
nottorp
Ah well. That sadly makes it uninteresting for me :(

